# No me funciona la tarjeta de red! {Solucionado}

## el_miki

Hola, esta semana tuve problemas con el kernel y los discos duros, y cuando lo he conseguido arreglar, me encuentro con que no funciona la ree.

Tengo el ultimo kernel funcionando, el 2.6.33-r1 y Ethernet Controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 (e100)

He probado

modprobe e100

y

FATAL: Error inserting e100 (/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/e100.ko): Invalid module format

Despues:

insmod -f .../e100.ko

y:

insmod: error inserting '...': -1 Unknown symbol in module

Me he cargado la carpeta  /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo-r1/ y he recompilado el kernel, pero nada!

Alguna idea???

GRacias.Last edited by el_miki on Wed Apr 28, 2010 7:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

en el dmesg no tienes un error mas completo o algo ?

"invalid module format" puede deberse a muchas cosas, puede ser que simplemente el kernel esté compilado por una versión del compilador y que uses otro compilador para los módulos p.ej.

saluetes

----------

## el_miki

 *gringo wrote:*   

> en el dmesg no tienes un error mas completo o algo ?
> 
> "invalid module format" puede deberse a muchas cosas, puede ser que simplemente el kernel esté compilado por una versión del compilador y que uses otro compilador para los módulos p.ej.
> 
> saluetes

 

Pues dmesg mira lo que dice, entre muchas otras cosas:

snd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

snd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

snd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

snd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

snd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

i2c_core: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

eso huele a que has hecho algo mal, probablemente has mezclado versiones del kernel o has cambiado coaas en el kernel que requieren una compilación completa del mismo.

Prueba con lo siguiente:

- métete en el directorio de las fuentes del kernel.

- haz una copia de tu archivo de configuración ( .config), cópialo a donde quieras fuera del directorio de las fuentes del kernel.

- make mrproper, lo que dejará las fuentes como recién bajadas.

- vuelve a copiar a ese directorio el archivo de configuración y comprueba con un make menuconfig ( o lo que uses) que todo está en su sitio.

- make all && make modules_install para compilar el kernel e instalar los módulos.

- copia el kernel a /boot, modifica el grub.conf ( o lo que uses), reinicia el sistema y carga el nuevo kernel, con eso debería estar.

saluetes

----------

## el_miki

 *gringo wrote:*   

> eso huele a que has hecho algo mal, probablemente has mezclado versiones del kernel o has cambiado coaas en el kernel que requieren una compilación completa del mismo.
> 
> Prueba con lo siguiente:
> 
> - métete en el directorio de las fuentes del kernel.
> ...

 

Esto no se puede hacer con genkernel¿?

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

supongo que genkernel debería poder hacer todo eso por ti, aunque no tengo ni idea, nunca he usado genkernel.

realmente lo único que tienes que hacer es poner un kernel a funcionar.

saluetes

----------

## el_miki

Hola, lo he hecho como me has dicho y funciona todo, menos el sonido!!!

Pero estoy probando con genkernel y no hay forma!

GRacias.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> funciona todo, menos el sonido!!! 

 

cat /proc/asound/cards

si eso te devuelve algo es que supongo que te falta por ejecutar el script de inicio de alsa o simplemente no has sacado el mute del control principal.

Si te dice que no existe revisa que tiene activado todo correctamente en el kernel.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

porque no haces lo siguiente... posteate un lspci y te decimos lo que necesitas cargar, si ya esta cargado, es probable que sea lo que dice gringo

----------

## el_miki

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   funciona todo, menos el sonido!!!  
> 
> cat /proc/asound/cards
> 
> si eso te devuelve algo es que supongo que te falta por ejecutar el script de inicio de alsa o simplemente no has sacado el mute del control principal.
> ...

 

Solucionado, muchisimas gracias.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

El problema no es genkernel, yo lo he utilizado ya hace bastante tiempo y lo que he adquirido de la experiencia es que genkernel no es más que un forntend para generar el kernel, da igual si lo haces a mano ó con genkernel, de ambas maneras tienes que tocar y configurar tu kernel.

He hecho kernels tanto a mano como con genkernel y la diferencia más visible es que genkernel hace uno que otro paso de compilación por ti, pero no hace nada con los fuentes para colocar modulos ó integrados dentro de tu kernel. Es decir solo compila kernel y modulos ya configurado el kernel.

Recomeindo hacer un 

```
rm -rf /etc/kernels/*
```

 y asi borras configuraciones viejas, de alli en adelante tendras el kernel sin tocar nada, listo para configurar, por lo general casi nunca se toca mucho ya que viene casi todo listo con el gentoo-sources, !Ojo dije casi listo¡ ese casi te toca ajustarlo a ti.

La red siempre funciona al pelo salvo en algunos casos de tarjetas muy especificas, el sonido por defecto como queda funciona bien para la mayoria, lo medio fastidioso es con algunos SATA y con el video + frambuffer.

realiza el 

```
rm -rf /etc/kernels/*

eselect kernel list (Muestras los fuentes de kernels instalado en /usr/src)

eselect kernel set Número (Número del kernel que deseas usar 1 ó 2 ó 3 etc)

genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 y esto debera darte lo justo para configurar y terminar de compilar.

Recuerda seguir la guia paso por paso, dentro del kernel, tu maquina, tu arquitectura, verifica tu red, el sonido, el video, los locales, etc. no te vayas a primeras, despacio, con calma y seguro te queda al pelo todo.

----------

